# Birds Working = Fish ON !!!- 4 JAN 07



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

Yesterday as a pupil I was schooled on the fine art of reading working birds yesterday......birds are birds......I have said it a 1000 times.....BIRDS ARE OVER RATED !! I wont ever say that again !!Gannets,Gulls,Pelicans all mean a different size and quanity of fish under them.
So for today I was "tested" by my "teachers" of yesterday......I think I passed my test today with flying colors.....Once again NO mojo's,umbrellas or stretches alloed....no trolling, just drufting with the birds and light tackle.....J keeler and Capt Tom hughes had fish on for the better part of the day.....10 or 12 boats worked a flock of birds very well....no one ran threw the middle,no one got in any one elses way, no body ran over any body....for almost 2 hours it was fish after fish....from 24 to 30 inches over & over .....50 plus fish easy.....off we went to find other spots to work on the IMG- 9 foot shoals- 4a.....you name it I lucked out and found fish ......Capt Tom had a nice day off catching fish for once and as always J Keeler finds the lunkers when least expected.....no 40+ fish today but he got fish at 32,36,34,31,38 Tom did the same with 36,a pair of 38's and every other time I looked back they had double hook ups...I even had time for 1 cast today and got a fat lil 33 incher myself,kissed and set free !! .......Birds Birds Birds in the sky will mean fish fish fish on the scope !! Good Googly Moogly what a day indeed !! We left them still hitting on every other cast as the sun went down and was dark by the time we got back to Little Creek......


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Wow*

Great pics and great fish. Talk about alot of birds


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*Holy Cow - Striper Cow...*

what size boat were you in - I have a 21Ft WA I'd like to trailer down there sometime if it can handle those seas on a calm or moderatley calm day.
ps - where were u


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice fish and great job on the catch!!!


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

bwoodhouse said:


> what size boat were you in - I have a 21Ft WA I'd like to trailer down there sometime if it can handle those seas on a calm or moderatley calm day.
> ps - where were u


A 21 walk is fine to fish there with. But like other parts of the bay, bad weather can make a difference.

BTW, I have a 28WA down there but every time I'm there, I wish I was in a smaller boat (18-20ft) to fish the pilings better.


- Dae


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Jamie,

That must be the only place on the bay where birds mean fish. Up here in the upper bay, I've caught many fish under birds but some days birds don't mean squat. That is other then small bait fish under them.

As for fishing down there .... This time of year, even a few birds just sitting on the water seems to mean fish under them. 

The Striper fishing down there is just unreal! If someone does down there this time of year and doesn't manage to catch fish, they must not have a hook on the end of there line. 


- Dae


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Alright RACN35, what does it take to get on your boat?   Nice jobs on them fish... you've been very productive lately... nice catch everyone...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Holy S**T*

Lokk at those birds!!!!!!    Congrats on the catch......


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i told you to listen to HOWIE...lmao...good deal, looks like last year...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perry werk. What an awsome day you guys had Jamie.


----------

